# Welcome a new rig to WCG... a P6X58D‑E



## Sasqui (Mar 8, 2017)

*A shout out to  @Norton for the CX430 PSU... here it is!  *

P6X58D‑E with i7 950, updated BIOS and 30 days on Win7 (to be replaced with Win 8.1).  Does an easy 3.6 Ghz with stock cooler.  Ran into a snag where I thought the MB was bad, but turned out I had RAM in the wrong slots.  Hard to troubleshoot since I have another X58 WCG board (EVGA) and never ran into that problem/limitation.  Lesson learned?  Read the FRIGGEN manual!    Oh and that 4th stick of RAM laying there will be used.  According to the manual that I actually looked at, a 4th stick can be added and still run Tri-Channel.

This will be home to an X5670, and the EVGA X58 will have the i7 950.  Got all the goods, everything's burn-in tested, BIOS updated, just need the time to put it all together.  all said and done... *20 threads a Crunchin'.*  Not the most power efficient way to do it, but hey, it's going to be doing it...


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice! 

But your cpu needs a new hat


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 8, 2017)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> But your cpu needs a new hat



I was pleasantly surprised at 3.6Gigs... tops out at 92c Prime95.  If only I had a Frozr...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet bro! That is frigging awesome man!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 9, 2017)

If I hadn't already committed to including it with the bundle donation I would have sent you my TRUE cooler for the Xeon.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2017)

4x4n said:


> If I hadn't already committed to including it with the bundle donation I would have sent you my TRUE cooler for the Xeon.


Got it covered


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 9, 2017)

Norton said:


> Got it covered



I'll share some hardware porn once that's on


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 9, 2017)

Congrats on the new rig, but as a fellow X58 owner. A friendly warning about temp. 92 C is way to hot, i know its with prime95 but that still means that the cpu can hit above 80 C and that is still to hot. I never let my cpu operate above the 75 C mark. A friend of mine used to have a I7 980X and he let it run at 88 C and gues what, it died after a few months.

If you replace the CPU cooler with a better one. I7 950 is good for 4 GHz+ and still keep it at just above 70 C and the same with your Xeon. If cooled properly these old chips can clock like hell and you get more crushing power aswell as a longer living cpu.

When we talk temp. This is my I7 980X cpu at 4.25 GHz under a Intel burn test run that uses Linpack to stress the cpu just as OCCT does if you know that program. The temp you see in core temp are the max temp and as you can se just over 70 C and not higher than that to insure a long life span. X58 chips are very difficult to kill but not impossible.






I used to have a I7 920 cooled by an Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme running at 4.1 GHz for every day use and 4.4 then benching. That whas a true work horse and despite oc to over 4 GHz for over 4 years it never took a steep wrong and it is still living strong, just with a new owner.

Now i running a I7 980X cooled by an Noctua NH-D14. Yeah it is a big ass cooler, but it alows me to clock it to some pretty sweet clocks. 4.25 GHz for every day use and up to 4.77 GHz for benchmark.

Just for reference if you want to max out the performence potential in these old X58 platforms. They just need good cooling to do it.

Here is my previous and my on going system in some benchmarks if that can be at any help.

Old system setup first with I7 920. This is to compare your I7 950.


















My current System with I7 980X for comparison to your Xeon.


















Just to spice it up, here are some bench when the system runs at its max potential and as you can see when proper cooled they can hit some serious clocks and by that give you a good amount of ekstra crushing power. Xeon even tend to overclock even better because they tend to need less voltage for the same clock speed than there I7 counter parts as my CPU.


















Hope this is help full to release your systems full crushing potential.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 9, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Congrats on the new rig, but as a fellow X58 owner. A friendly warning about temp. 92 C is way to hot, i know its with prime95 but that still means that the cpu can hit above 80 C and that is still to hot. I never let my cpu operate above the 75 C mark. A friend of mine used to have a I7 980X and he let it run at 88 C and gues what, it died after a few months.
> 
> If you replace the CPU cooler with a better one. I7 950 is good for 4 GHz+ and still keep it at just above 70 C and the same with your Xeon. If cooled properly these old chips can clock like hell and you get more crushing power aswell as a longer living cpu.
> 
> ...



Nice, thanks for the pointers, I didn't plan on running Prime95 24/7, but did run it overnight when I het 92c    I undervolted it (1.18v) and it's stable at 3.6 for Crunching (need to verify when I get home today), but not stable in Prime for more than an hour, and wasn't getting over 72c on the stock cooler.

Just amazing the potential of the x58 paired with a $50 Xeon, that cost $1500 5 years ago.  This ASUS board also has USB 3.0 (can't say the same for the EVGA).  The BIOS isn't as easy to work with as the EVGA, but the board is a rock.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2017)

... I broke down this morning and grabbed a second X5670 from eBay for $45.  Is there a support group for core/thread addicts?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> ... I broke down this morning and grabbed a second X5670 from eBay for $45.  Is there a support group for core/thread addicts?



Processors annonumus.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Processors annonumus.



Somehow, I feel like I'm at an Irish Pub on St, Patty's day screaming "I'M AN ALCOHOLIC!"


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 10, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Nice, thanks for the pointers, I didn't plan on running Prime95 24/7, but did run it overnight when I het 92c    I undervolted it (1.18v) and it's stable at 3.6 for Crunching (need to verify when I get home today), but not stable in Prime for more than an hour, and wasn't getting over 72c on the stock cooler.
> 
> Just amazing the potential of the x58 paired with a $50 Xeon, that cost $1500 5 years ago.  This ASUS board also has USB 3.0 (can't say the same for the EVGA).  The BIOS isn't as easy to work with as the EVGA, but the board is a rock.



If its not prime95 or other stress program stable, i call it a dirty overclock. When i overclock i want a 100 % stable oc. But if that is ok for crushing then go on.

X58 potential after all these years are nothing else than awesome. That is also why i have grown so fund of X58 even knowing new parts will give me better performence and that X58 is power hungry when oc. X58 still has it fans as me.
That Asus mobo i have now is also at second gen X58 board with USB 3.0 and sata 3 but that first gen sata 3 marvel controlled port suck ass because they are limited in speed ( you dont get full true sata 3 speed).

Non the less its cheap performance if you can find a cheap mobo. Cause while CPU are dirty cheap mobo tend to be overpriced. If you a getting a second 6 core Xeon then it would be sweet if you cut find a EVGA SR-2 modo. That is a dual socket cpu mobo with full OC on cpu. Yes a 12 core/24 thread beast of crushing power + OC.

Good luck with your systems.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 11, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> If its not prime95 or other stress program stable, i call it a dirty overcloc



My opinion too... just running on the bench till the Frozr arrives then the fun will begin.  I never consider a rig stable unless it'll do 12 hrs of Prime95


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2017)

This thread is awesome! Can I be admitted to processors anonymous? I've got 16 cores and 28 threads in my bedroom at the moment 

As a certain @CAPSLOCKSTUCK would say.. "Long live Socket 1366!"


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> My opinion too... just running on the bench till the Frozr arrives then the fun will begin.  I never consider a rig stable unless it'll do 12 hrs of Prime95



Ah i see. So you are waiting for a new CPU cooler. Good cause stock coolers always suck ass. They are noisy, bad performence and are just right out ugly. I hate stock coolers. Long live after marked coolers.

looking for to see your results you get out of them. X58 is fun to screw around with cause they can overclock so hig over there base clocks. I mean that I7 920 i had run base 2.66 GHz but cut hit 4.4 GHz and still with all cores and HT active and my current I7 980X has a base clock of 3.33 GHz but can hit as hig as 4.77 GHz and that whas whit BCLK OC only. Turbo mode is even deaktivated on my I7 980X so no ekstra multiplier used (I7 980X has unlocked multiplier) to get 4.77 GHz and all cores and HT is still on. That is in my opinion some very succesful overclocks on X58. But I7 980X deffently overclocks the bedst. Properly because its a 32 NM chip where I7 920 and your I7 950 is based on 45 NM.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 11, 2017)

infrared said:


> This thread is awesome! Can I be admitted to processors anonymous? I've got 16 cores and 28 threads in my bedroom at the moment
> 
> As a certain @CAPSLOCKSTUCK would say.. "Long live Socket 1366!"



Lol, yes!  Crazy that you can get a hex core 2.93 GHz 1366 Xeon  for $45.  The board was only $110 after trading in the i7 950 that came with it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 11, 2017)

I also got some used X5670 on ebay. It had some cracked caps on the bottom. Do keep an eye on them.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Lol, yes!  Crazy that you can get a hex core 2.93 GHz 1366 Xeon  for $45.  The board was only $110 after trading in the i7 950 that came with it.



Yeah X58 is good value for money now a days. I paid i bit more for my cpu, but it whas still a good deal al together. It came with a complete bundle and by selling my old parts the upgrade dit not set me back that much.

I paid 208 USD or 1450 Dkr. including shipping for: I7 980X, ASUS P6X58D Premium second gen mobo, Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler and 12 GB corsair Vengeance triple channel ram kit.

Sold my old hardware for 130 USD or 900 Dkr. that included: I7 920, Asus rampange 2 extreme mobo, Thermalright ultra 120 extreme cooler and 12 GB corsair XMS 3 ram kit.

And if i sold that I7 980X and got a cheaper Xeon the upgrade would had been even cheaper. So the upgrade set me back something like 65 USD and that had been even lower as said before by selling I7 cpu and got a Xeon.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 11, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah X58 is good value for money now a days. I paid i bit more for my cpu, but it whas still a good deal al together. It came with a complete bundle and by selling my old parts the upgrade dit not set me back that much.
> 
> I paid 208 USD or 1450 Dkr. including shipping for: I7 980X, ASUS P6X58D Premium second gen mobo, Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler and 12 GB corsair Vengeance triple channel ram kit.
> 
> ...



Sweet deal!



Ferrum Master said:


> I also got some used X5670 on ebay. It had some cracked caps on the bottom. Do keep an eye on them.



Good advice.  The seller accepts returns and has a guarantee, so hopefully I'm covered if it comes down to that.  One seller was selling damaged ones for just a little less   ...hey I got to use the new emoji !  Ha.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Sweet deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice.  The seller accepts returns and has a guarantee, so hopefully I'm covered if it comes down to that.  One seller was selling damaged ones for just a little less   ...hey I got to use the new emoji !  Ha.



Well I took photos and the seller gave me a partial refund as he didn't want a neutral feedback.

Replaced the caps and runs smooth. Altou mine was very bumpy too, had to lap it a bit.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> ... I broke down this morning and grabbed a second X5670 from eBay for $45.  Is there a support group for core/thread addicts?


Yes, right here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------

